# Roasting in a popcorn popper



## JamieD (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Recently started my coffee journey and I'm now making coffee with my gaggia classic which I'm really happy with thanks to following a lot of advice on the forum!

Really interested in having a try at roasting my own beans. Anyone thats been down this route before I was wondering if there were any particular beans which were suitable to begin with? I expect something which flavour wise isn't to complex and with some obvious tasting notes. I'll be using a popcorn popper so I'm not expecting amazing results more the chance to play around and hopefully learn more about coffee!

If anyone can suggest some beans to begin with or any other advice for that matter I'd really appreciate it!

Jamie


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've never used a popcorn popper to roast, not sure what beans to suggest, whether a hard or softer bean would be better ?

Maybe just pick some beans up and experiment, Its great fun.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A good tolerant bean as a possibility could be Brazilian.

I've had some reasonable results using these beans.

As I've said before buy a few of the same beans ready roasted & it will give you an idea what to aim for.

Roasting is fun & a poppor is where many of us started.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Some Roasters do 'Variety Packs' of green beans just small amounts of various beans which is handy and a bit of fun doing your own roasting.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Indonesian beans are quite good as you can take them dark.

My technique with a popper was to tilt it so that the beans circulated as well as stirring them with a long skewer. The key is to get the beans circulating from bottom to top as well as round and round in order to get the most even roast you can.

Listen out for the first and second cracks and when you've finished don't just leave the beans in the popper but tip them into a sieve and swirl them round to dissipate the heat.

Finally, don't be tempted to drink them for at least 4 days.


----------



## JamieD (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! Variety packs seem a great idea, I've found some on Redber's website anyone bought from there? I agree ronsil I think trying to replicate the taste of a roasted batch is a great way to learn. Thanks for the advice expobarista I think the hardest part will be resisting the temptation to drink them straight out of the popper!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

JamieD said:


> Thanks for the responses! Variety packs seem a great idea, I've found some on Redber's website anyone bought from there? I agree ronsil I think trying to replicate the taste of a roasted batch is a great way to learn. Thanks for the advice expobarista I think the hardest part will be resisting the temptation to drink them straight out of the popper!


Yep that's the roaster I used.

Some I made earlier ----









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4724-Startup-Kit&p=25895#post25895


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi JD

I get my green Monsooned Malabar beans from Rave - I find they roast well in a popper and apart from anything else filling the garage with fumes is fun!

Joking aside it may not (by a long way) be an accurate way of roasting, but leave them for a few days and they are truly delicious.

Good luck!

cheers, cw


----------

